# How old must be piranhas?



## ŽIGA VELIKI (May 9, 2005)

Hy, I'm new here :laugh: 
I have RB piranhas. I wan't to breed. Wahat I must do? That are not my first fishes to breed.


----------



## maniac_richboy (Feb 1, 2004)

they have to be at least 2 yrs to breed. there are lots of breeding info on this site, so do a search and you'll get all your questions answered.


----------

